# Say hello to Lana and Pam



## Alexia51 (Jul 21, 2020)

Trouble had a very easy kidding this past sunday and gave birth to two beautiful girls. 
All three of them are healthy.

Lana and Pam sleeping with mommy









Pam pausing for the camera on Monday:










Lana enjoying a snack:









Both of them pausing in front of mommy on Monday


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Eeek! They are soooo adorable! :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, too cute. :inlove:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

You go Trouble! Congratulations on such adorable little girls.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're adorable!!! So glad Trouble had a trouble-free delivery!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Awe me heart:inlove: Sooooooo cute(dance):goatkiss::7up:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww SO ADORABLE!!! They are Just Beautiful!!! So happy all 3 are doing GREAT!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are so sweet! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What sweet little faces! Glad all went well!


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

So sweet! I just want to hug them!!


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

So adorable


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

They are girls or boy ?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So how are Lana and Pam doing?


----------



## Carmen in NC (Nov 16, 2019)

awww..love it.. they are adorable... congratulations..


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Can we have new pictures.


----------

